# TTV - Two Way



## mickqld (24 August 2007)

A lot of potential in this stock. Two way has signed an agreement with Foxtel to supply wagering services via pay TV in NSW and Victoria. Tabcorp account holders will be able to place bets via their Pay Tv Sky channel interactive. Upon delivery Tabcorp will pay a service via derived from wagering turnover. 
There are also plans for this type of service to be available via mobile phone in the future.


Two Way is the leading provider of interactive applications and technology in Asia Pacific. Its competitive strengths include its patented technology, library of interactive applications and exclusive content deals which can be deployed on TV, MOBILE or INTERNET.

Two Way has offices in Sydney, Hong Kong, Mumbai and an office opening in Shanghai in early 2007. This allows us to manage individual customer objectives that require local input and attention.

Two Way has rapidly grown its portfolio of Mobile to TV interactive products both in casual games and wagering applications. Our SIMCAST product allows mobile phone users to interact with TV broadcasts in real time, without the need for a set top box and allowing the broadcaster absolute flexibility.

Two Way has developed an extensive catalogue of Open TV casual games which are now being converted to IPTV format which will be launched on the PCCW, Maginet and M2BWorld distribution platforms.

Our interactive horse racing application is extensive in both betting types, form guides and utilises the latest synchronisation technology to ultimately enhance the user experience. This technology is now being applied to Sports betting applications including play for prizes and play for real.

Two Way services are currently deployed by leading free to air and pay TV operators in Australia, New Zealand, Hong Kong, and China with further services to be deployed in India early 2007. Clients range in diversity from TABCORP, STAR Asia, PCCW, Foxtel and the New Zealand Racing Board.


----------



## mickqld (24 August 2007)

*Re: TTV - Two Way TV*

Market cap is $14million roughly 90million shares on issue. Goldman Sachs has just upped its holding to 6.14% or about 5.5 million shares and been buying them over last couple of months at 16 cents or higher.


----------



## polska (10 December 2010)

been watching this little gem for a while now, up 24.14% today with an announcement of a free to air betting agreement with sportsbet. At 3.6c this share still presents plenty of value provided the new agreement takes off, the FTA market has endless potential, keep an eye on this one!


----------



## pods (14 April 2011)

Two Way hit a high of 5c early this late last week early this week. Currently sitting at 4.3c.

Expect them to hit 10c before the year is out on good news concerning SA & the implementation of WA which will be them into positive territory with help from increasing sales for their newly applied fixed odds betting.

I've never been more excited about another stock that i am with TTV in my short history of stock trading. My favourite points about this company is that they're primarily a software company in a large growing market being Digital TV, IPTV, mobile & Internet technology. It's their capabilities in software development that is most outstanding. The fact they have some killer applications in the gaming industry just make it that much better.

No debt. A good history of increasing revenues, decreasing cost of sales and future work not related to the TAB Active platform or other gambling products.

All my free cash will now be going into TTV


----------



## springhill (14 June 2012)

TTV has been one of my favourite *extreme high risk specs*to stare at longingly and consider a small but possibly high return stake. The cash position isn't flash, but they are dealing with an area I consider to be an area of huge potential, in short betting using your internet enambled TV.
Soon i see our televisions becoming our computers, while we are sitting on our fat lazy @sses we could be ordering pizza, grocery shopping, talking face to face with people and that great Aussie pastime watching sport and betting on it. If there is one thing you can bank on, it's humans will do the most they can while expending the least amount of energy possible.
Betting on your couch, no more using that tiny iphone app you can hardly see, no more walking to the computer in the other room, no more walk to the TAB, no more betting over the phone.
Betting via your TV, it's here, but is it a worthy high risk, high reward investment?
Is their business model able to be run successfully with increased patronage?
Entry point i would be looking for would be around 1c.

I think it's entirely possible, do you?


----------



## skc (15 June 2012)

springhill said:


> TTV has been one of my favourite *extreme high risk specs*to stare at longingly and consider a small but possibly high return stake. The cash position isn't flash, but they are dealing with an area I consider to be an area of huge potential, in short betting using your internet enambled TV.
> Soon i see our televisions becoming our computers, while we are sitting on our fat lazy @sses we could be ordering pizza, grocery shopping, talking face to face with people and that great Aussie pastime watching sport and betting on it. If there is one thing you can bank on, it's humans will do the most they can while expending the least amount of energy possible.
> Betting on your couch, no more using that tiny iphone app you can hardly see, no more walking to the computer in the other room, no more walk to the TAB, no more betting over the phone.
> Betting via your TV, it's here, but is it a worthy high risk, high reward investment?
> ...




I looked at these guys some time ago because their qtr on qtr betting turnover growth. But those figures seem to have plateaued yet they are still not able to become cashflow positive. 

On betting with your TV - I don't see it as such awesome outstanding idea.
- There are research out there that showed that, TV is considered by most as a "lay-back" experience - i.e. sit on the couch and switch the mind off. So many innvoations that attempts to transform it into a "lean-forward" experience have enjoyed limited success.
- With the prevalence of smartphones and ipads etc, it's really pretty easy to place a bet when one's watching TV (compared to going into the room and wait 8 minutes to boot up the computer). 
- I consider that betting is a more private activity - i.e. perfect for doing so on your own small screen, but not on the big screen where your wife/family may also be looking. But that's just my own personal thoughts as opposed to backed by real research or anything.

Lastly - they've made some deal with an entity called Priority One Network which is associated with GoConnect - one of the very dubious entities on the ASX (see the GCN thread if you are interested). That alone is a good enough reason for my $$ to stay away from TTV.


----------



## springhill (15 June 2012)

skc said:


> I looked at these guys some time ago because their qtr on qtr betting turnover growth. But those figures seem to have plateaued yet they are still not able to become cashflow positive.
> 
> On betting with your TV - I don't see it as such awesome outstanding idea.
> - There are research out there that showed that, TV is considered by most as a "lay-back" experience - i.e. sit on the couch and switch the mind off. So many innvoations that attempts to transform it into a "lean-forward" experience have enjoyed limited success.
> ...




Thanks for the feedback skc, while i have stated what is in the front on my mind, you have eloquently posted the red flags that were in the back of it.
As you have said, the betting turnover growth is important, and as long as that is flat TTV will remain just a pipe dream.


----------



## Vader (15 June 2012)

springhill said:


> Thanks for the feedback skc, while i have stated what is in the front on my mind, you have eloquently posted the red flags that were in the back of it.
> As you have said, the betting turnover growth is important, and as long as that is flat TTV will remain just a pipe dream.




SKC raises some good points to consider... some of my initial thoughts that come to mind:

Long term - I think you answered your question when you pointed out the oncoming wave of internet tv... i.e. you won't be betting 'via' the tv, you'll be betting 'on' the tv, 'via' the internet... so the way I see it, TTV will at some point lose any competitive advantage they may have at the moment because the technology will transition eventually for all betting to occur on the native online platforms of each operator (especially once most of these operators have had a chance to migrate over to HTML5 front-ends enabling them to run on virtually any mobile platform).

Short term (next 1-3 years, maybe more) - I think there is a lot of encouragement with their recent deal they've signed with Samsung... I need to read up on it more, but if they have an exclusive license to deliver sportingbet and betfair apps to all Samsung tv's, tablets and phones, then that is potentially very interesting... especially if the apps are reliable and easy to use, then they do have the potential to start building and interesting little business.

(while I also agree with SKC's general assessment of whether you'd bet in front of the tv etc. I also think there is a market for those betting while they are watching the game of footy etc. who would be quite happy to be able to place a bet directly while still being able to sit on the couch and watch the game. Importantly though, there is a legislative issue that impacts this at present - under the current australian internet gambling act you can not place a bet 'in running' on a sporting event (or horse race) via the internet (but can by phone)... there is currently a push to overturn this part of the legislation - if that gets up, TTV would benefit IMO).

Effectively, this business model makes them an affiliate (not sure at this point if they generate money in other ways?) - so their revenue is potentially impacted (and can be stopped at any time), by either Samsung (who share the affiliate revenue with them - so that's impacting margins already), or the betting operators (in this case Sportingbet or Betfair)... so a couple of questions that if you don't know, I'll probably research over the weekend:

1. Do they collect customer information directly, or does one just load up the sportingbet app and either log in directly or setup a new account directly with sportingbet without first registering with TTV?

1a. If they log in directly with the operator, is there a mechanism for TTV to communicate with the customer directly through the app before logging in to the operator? Purely from an affiliate point of view, it's a risk to that business model that a revenue stream can be cut off (e.g. agreement is terminated, betfair develop their own app etc.) then you want to mitigate that by being able to communicate with your customers and try and get some of them to signup with another service. It also gives them an opportunity to enter cost per acquisition deals with other operators and leverage some of their existing customer base.

Thanks for bringing this thread to the top... definitely highly speculative, some red flags showing up already, but worth spending a bit of time researching I think - especially if there are legislative changes to online 'in-running' betting in the near future.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (15 June 2012)

I'm not a gambling man (at least, not on horses, sports, etc) but even I know that a person can make a bet via a smartphone.

Given that people can make bets using their smartphones (and remembering that Australia has a very high penetration of smartphone use, which is still growing), why would I also want to make bets via my television?

Even if I'm sitting on the couch watching television (without necessarily knowing how TTV's technology works), what convenience would I obtain from placing a bet via my TV compared to grabbing my phone and placing it that way?

I'm very dubious about the future of this company, at least in its present form.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

TTV has entered trading halt regarding a 'significant transaction'.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yqp355gk38h.pdf


----------



## springhill (25 June 2012)

TTV due to come out of suspension tomorrow, announcement could be worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## skc (26 June 2012)

springhill said:


> TTV due to come out of suspension tomorrow, announcement could be worth keeping an eye on.




Didn't expect this... a reverse takeover by Priority One. Based on the merged entity being worth North of ~$300m (and existing TTV holders getting ~3% of it).

Deal is subjected to shareholder approval - how are shareholders going to make a decision, when there's no information on the financials of the merger partner? 

Priority One in my mind has a value dangerously close to zero in my mind (no existing operations, no capital, dubious existence) - so existing TTV holders are getting a pretty raw deal if they end up owning 3% of nothing.


----------



## McLovin (26 June 2012)

Moral of the story: P1 is getting TTV for free. Until hot air becomes expensive, P1 is worthless.

I wouldn't touch anything related to GCN.


----------



## skc (3 July 2012)

Priority has a team of winning directors.

http://priorityonedebitcard.com/about-us/board-of-directors.html

Directorships of Santino "Sam" Di-Giacomo... 

Company - Stock code:exchange - Status
- Consolidated Capital Investments Ltd - CNC:ASX - Liquidated Feb 2011. Formerly Mercury Brands (MCB)
- Millepede International Ltd - MPD:ASX - Suspended btw Oct 2010 and Aug 2011. Shell renamed Australian Natural Proteins Limited (sounds like a winner already)
- Pallane Medical Limited - PNM:ASX - Delisted Aug 2011. Formerly Dia-B Tech (DIA).
- Vortex Pipes - VTX:ASX - Suspended btw Sept 2009 and Feb 2012. At least it's still listed at 0.1c (ask only)
- Apac Coal - AAL:ASX - Listed shell. Market cap = $1.5m
- Insured Group - INS:NZX - Suspended May 2012.

For most of these, information can be found on delisted.com.au. There is also a list of 6 other companies in UK that are either dissolved or liquidated...http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/905313107

The CEO of P1, Peter Stafford, was also a director in CNC, MPD, PNM.

Can't wait to see what this dynamic duo will bring to the $300m Priority One Group!


----------



## springhill (3 July 2012)

skc said:


> Priority has a team of winning directors.
> 
> http://priorityonedebitcard.com/about-us/board-of-directors.html
> 
> ...




Nice investigative work, can't say how happy I am I didn't mess around with TTV.
If you swim with sharks there is a chance you will lose a limb.

Do you know if Di-Giacomo usually comes in at the time of assets being distressed and strips the guts out of them and repackages, or is his tenure during the decline of the company?


----------



## skc (3 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Nice investigative work, can't say how happy I am I didn't mess around with TTV.
> If you swim with sharks there is a chance you will lose a limb.
> 
> Do you know if Di-Giacomo usually comes in at the time of assets being distressed and strips the guts out of them and repackages, or is his tenure during the decline of the company?




MPD - from Dec 2006.
AAL - from Jun 2007 (from the IPO).
CNC - on and off from Mar 2007.
PNM - from Oct 2009 (then already suspended).
VTX - from Jan 2010 (then already suspended).

Source: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100111/pdf/31n3qzs6z65s5p.pdf

I will let you look at the share price chart to decide where his tenure fits.

P.S. I missed out that he was also a founder of AHG:ASX. Now suspended!


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*Update on Proposed Merger with Priority One*

Two Way Limited refers to its previous announcements to the market on 26 June and 29 June 2012 ("ASX Announcements"), in relation to the proposed merger with Priority One Network Group Limited (“Priority One”). In accordance with those announcements, Two Way has been conducting due diligence on Priority One.
Two Way considers that the Priority One concept has significant potential. The proposed combination of the ease and convenience of a debit card, together with an advanced global payment system, and a rewards program based on instant cash rebates, together with free access to exciting content, is a compelling proposition for both consumers and merchants.
However, Two Way has today given notice to Priority One of a number of material breaches of the representations and warranties made by Priority One in the Merger Implementation Agreement. If the circumstances resulting in the material breaches continue to exist for 5 business days from the date of the notice, Two Way intends to terminate the Merger Implementation Agreement and not to proceed with the proposed transaction outlined in the ASX Announcements.

*Departure of Senior Executive

*
Two Way Limited announces that Mr Chris Grant-Foster, Chief Executive Officer, has left the business with effect from today.
In the short term, the Board will play an active role in ensuring that the Company continues to manage and develop its business opportunities.
Investor relations matters will continue to be handled by Mr Rointon Nugara, CFO and Company Secretary.
The Company thanks Mr Grant-Foster for his service and wishes him well in his future endeavours.

SP on the slide to 1.2/1.3c


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

I don't know why I keep updating this one, but I do. I'm just a crazy b@stard, living life on the edge.

*Further Update on Proposed Merger with Priority One

*
Two Way Limited refers to its announcement to the market dated 19 July 2012, in relation to the proposed merger with Priority One.
Following further discussion between Two Way and Priority One, both parties have agreed to release each other from their obligations under the Merger Implementation Agreement dated 29 June 2012.
Both parties have agreed that circumstances exist that were not known, and could not reasonably have been expected to be known, by Two Way at the time of making its announcements to the market on 26 and 29 June 2012.
As a result of the circumstances that Two Way is now aware of, the parties have agreed that Two Way cannot reasonably be expected to proceed with making a takeover bid of Priority One, and Two Way will not proceed to make the offers contemplated in the Agreement.
Priority One has informed Two Way that it shall proceed to a listing on the ASX and upon achieving that, shall complete its earlier arrangements with Two Way, as previously announced to the market on 12 March 2012, which would see Priority One become a major shareholder in Two Way. In addition, Two Way and Priority One will continue to explore commercial activities together, particularly in the areas of media and wagering, as originally envisaged.


----------

